# What Could Be Wrong With Her?



## LucyTheComadrita (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone! Haven't been in here in a while, hope all is well.

Anyway Lucy and I need some advice please. The symptoms started almost a month ago, we had since visited Lucy's vet, but the vet cleared her. So please bear with me as I try to describe them.

She has gotten quite lethargic lately, not so keen on her daily walks (she used to look forward to her walks). She pants a lot during her walk, even though the weather is not that hot. She walks very slow, usually she pulls ahead of me. Sometimes she gags a lot, as in hacking, not coughing; but nothing comes out. I mentioned this to the vet after this started a week before, but at the time she contributed it to pollen season. 

I'm really worried if this is something like heart worm or worse, heart disease? She is on monthly Heartgard and K9 Advantix. I am taking her back to the vet for heart worm blood test on Friday, but wanted to see if the poodle lovers here have any advice. 

The only consolation is she is still very crazy about eating, never refusing a treat or her usual meals.

Please help until I can get her into the vet, will really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear Lucy is feeling "off." How old is she now? When you say the vet "cleared" her, what tests did he/she run? Did he do a SNAP 4Dx then (for heartworm, Lyme disease, Anaplasma phagocytophilum and Ehrlichia canis)? I ask because I live in northwestern New Jersey and we have a lot of vector borne diseases. I see you're in SW New York so we "share" some of that misery. Our last dog got Lyme's despite being vaccinated for it (I no longer do that) and having Frontline applied monthly. She presented with lethargy and lameness. But not the breathing/coughing difficulty Lucy is exhibiting. Did the vet run a CBC? _IF_ you don't think he was thorough enough, don't be shy about speaking up or getting a second opinion. I don't have clue what could be ailing Lucy, but it's been going on for a month so it really does need to be addressed in earnest. Meanwhile, I'll worry and hope for the best right along with you. So sorry I can't be of any help! More knowledgable folks will hopefully be by soon to share their thoughts.:clover:


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lucy's symptoms could be indicative of heart disease, but there are other conditions that have similar symptoms. Since I'm not a vet I can't hazard a guess as to what is wrong with Lucy, but it sounds to me like you've got very legitimate concerns. One thing I would definitely do is switch vets if your current vet still says nothing is wrong and doesn't suggest any further testing.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Definitely some great options given already. I would find a vet to do some "routine" blood work. Check kidney functions, CBC will show hemoglobin , white blood cells and if elevated MAY indicate infection, it will show red blood cell size etc. Perhaps a urine sample. Start with "routine" investigation and you may need to get into more investigations if nothing comes up. Good luck and I'm sorry your baby isn't feeling wonderful.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

If you go back to your vet with a written list of symptoms he should begin testing . If he doesn't then you could get another opinion...I like to start with my vet, he knows them!
Something is different so worthy of further investigation...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am so sorry, I can relate too. Carley has not been herself either. I have taken her to the vet twice and we did a complete blood work on her and it came back excellent, but something is off. I know my dog. I took her back today for another blood test, wanted to re-check her thyroid . My vet keeps telling me she looks great, everything is great, she is getting older ect. But I know and so do you when your dog is not at 100%. Hope you get to the bottom of this soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

When Bug was a pup, he wasn't very horribly active. I thought he was just a mellow kind of guy, that is, until he fainted. I panicked and hauled him in to the vet. We did the blood work - all ok. I insisted on an xray even though his physical exam was normal. We found what at a quick glance looked to be an enlarged heart. With three different consults later (I took that x-ray to anyone that would look at it, even to the dr's at work in a human hospital and to a breeder friend of mine). THe general consensus was that only one part of his heart was enlarged. We sent in cultures and found campylobactor. He had an infection in a heart valve. 2 months of antibiotics and he's a whole new dog. Still cuddley and sweet but ACTIVE and healthy. It was so worth the expense of x-rays and consults and lots of antibiotics. I have a happy, playful, sweet, did I mention playfull? dog. 

I hope you find what's ailing her soon and that it's an easy fix. Keep nagging the vet, find others if you need to, but get answers. 

Healing thoughts your way.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Chagall's mom and others have given you great advice. Also, check for IMHA, Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia. Are her gums pale? Is her urine dark? 
You can do this with a blood test. If this is the problem, you must start steroids immediately...it's a very serious illness. 
My co-worker's cocker had it and they went through a lot to find it and then treat it. 

My understanding is that poodles are one of the canines more "prone" to this illness. 
I hope that is not the case, but a thorough work-up will help you find the problem. 

Please keep us all posted and we will keep up the good thoughts for you!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

One more thing. When my animals are ailing, I don't always know what to say to the vet, despite my research of the symptoms. I call my friend who knows more and works for a vet. She tells me exactly what to tell the vet I want in terms of tests, etc. She explains what the tests are for and why I would ask for them. 

Then I write it down and when I take my dog, horse, etc., to the vet, I tell them I want this test or that test...and why...and they think I am really smart!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Been thinking about Lucy a lot...any news?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A cough usually does indicate something going on with the heart. Any word yet?


----------

